#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Ik zoek een jongen die wil neptrouwen

## Moedertje

Ik ben zwanger en mijn ex vriend wil het kind niet. Nu moet ik snel trouwen met een jongen zodat mijn moeder niet gaat trippen als ik hoogzwanger ben. Je komt langs zonder ouders, hand vragen, feestje houden. We trouwen niet op papier. Het is slechts voor de schijn. Je zit nergens aan vast en kunt lekker gratis eten. Mijn moeder dnkt dat ik dan getrouwd ben maar dat is niet zo. Graag serieuze reacties en het heeft haast. Binnen 4 weken moet ik 'getrouwd' zijn. Anders past geen enkele jurk mij.



Ik hoor/ lees het wel.

----------


## exclusive

> Ik ben zwanger en mijn ex vriend wil het kind niet. Nu moet ik snel trouwen met een jongen zodat mijn moeder niet gaat trippen als ik hoogzwanger ben. Je komt langs zonder ouders, hand vragen, feestje houden. We trouwen niet op papier. Het is slechts voor de schijn. Je zit nergens aan vast en kunt lekker gratis eten. Mijn moeder dnkt dat ik dan getrouwd ben maar dat is niet zo. Graag serieuze reacties en het heeft haast. Binnen 4 weken moet ik 'getrouwd' zijn. Anders past geen enkele jurk mij.
> 
> 
> 
> Ik hoor/ lees het wel.


2000 euro

----------


## Ready?

Als het eten lekker is doe ik het.

----------


## simoujda

Hallo.
Ik kan je helpen.
PM mee

----------


## laboudanda

> Ik ben zwanger en mijn ex vriend wil het kind niet. Nu moet ik snel trouwen met een jongen zodat mijn moeder niet gaat trippen als ik hoogzwanger ben. Je komt langs zonder ouders, hand vragen, feestje houden. We trouwen niet op papier. Het is slechts voor de schijn. Je zit nergens aan vast en kunt lekker gratis eten. Mijn moeder dnkt dat ik dan getrouwd ben maar dat is niet zo. Graag serieuze reacties en het heeft haast. Binnen 4 weken moet ik 'getrouwd' zijn. Anders past geen enkele jurk mij.
> 
> 
> 
> Ik hoor/ lees het wel.


Serieus....dit is echt ..weet je...ik heb er geen woorden voor...

Eh....ik vind dit wel een mooie script voor een leuke film. Soort van een comedy/drama film....met een happy end uiteraard.

Sorry meid, maarre ben je niet bang om een of andere gekke psychopaat in de armen te nemen alleen maar om een beetje toneel te spelen? Weet wat je doet he.

-NEXT

----------


## halfbloedjongen25

> Ik ben zwanger en mijn ex vriend wil het kind niet. Nu moet ik snel trouwen met een jongen zodat mijn moeder niet gaat trippen als ik hoogzwanger ben. Je komt langs zonder ouders, hand vragen, feestje houden. We trouwen niet op papier. Het is slechts voor de schijn. Je zit nergens aan vast en kunt lekker gratis eten. Mijn moeder dnkt dat ik dan getrouwd ben maar dat is niet zo. Graag serieuze reacties en het heeft haast. Binnen 4 weken moet ik 'getrouwd' zijn. Anders past geen enkele jurk mij.
> 
> 
> 
> Ik hoor/ lees het wel.


hey ik wilje helpen voeg me toe [email protected]

----------


## Fouad007

Taqi Allah meid en vrees hem, want je bent verkeerd bezig. Subhaan allah waar gaat dit heen. Sowiso dat soort dingen kan je niet verborgen houden met de wil van Allah.

dus je kan verzinnen wat je wilt, vroeg of laat komt het toch uit en zul je alleen nog dieper zinken. Dus saraha raha.
Oja vergeet niet dat de dood vroeg of laat je komt halen.

----------


## Moedertje

Mensen begrijpen het niet.. Ik ga mijn moeder niet laten geloven dat het kind van deze man is. Ik vertel haar de waarheid. Ik ga niet liegen om vaderschap.

----------


## Moedertje

> 2000 euro




Je krijgt geen cent junk met magere beentjes, ga ergens anders sarcastisch doen jood.

----------


## Fouad007

waarom kies je dan de verkeerde intentie, nep trouwen enz, je kan beter iemand zoeken die jou en het kind accepteert en tot zijn vrouw neemt voor altijd.

toon berouw meid, ken je geen vrees of zo. alatief

----------


## Moedertje

> waarom kies je dan de verkeerde intentie, nep trouwen enz, je kan beter iemand zoeken die jou en het kind accepteert en tot zijn vrouw neemt voor altijd.
> 
> toon berouw meid, ken je geen vrees of zo. alatief




Waar haal jij het lef vandaan te zeggen dat ik geen spijt heb? Waar baseer jij dat op? Waarom zou ik moeten trouwen dan? Ik ga niet trouwen omdat het maar moet. Moet wel gepaard gaan met een goede niyat.

----------


## Fouad007

> Waar haal jij het lef vandaan te zeggen dat ik geen spijt heb? Waar baseer jij dat op? Waarom zou ik moeten trouwen dan? Ik ga niet trouwen omdat het maar moet. Moet wel gepaard gaan met een goede niyat.


je zou moeten trouwen omdat het beste is voor jou en voor het kind en wie wil jij voor de gek houden met je nep trouwen je ouders je familie misschien, maar denk je wel aan hoe Allah swt daarover denkt? nee dus.

en waar heb jij het lef vandaan om met je benen wijd te gaan liggen voor iemand die niet eens van jou houdt en voordat je getrouwd bent? 

degene die nu met jou gaat nep trouwen als jij die berhaupt vindt, lijkt me sterk, maar goed die zou zou dan medeplichtig aan jou zonden. 

dus doe jou niya en trouw in voor het eggie dame.
dat je nog eisen stelt.

----------


## LinaLina

Sukkels, allemaal. Ze neemt jullie in de maling. Geloven jullie dit soort verhalen?
Losers

----------

